# stunning! 08 eastern gaboon for sale!



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

im selling this 08 male eastern gaboon viper! he"s a real stunner! 

looking for! £230 for this nice specimen""


----------



## Amanda Wight (Jun 11, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous, i have always said i would never get hots, but a snake like this could tempt me :whistling2: Good luck with the sale........ free bump


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Gorgeous snake! Good luck with the sale!!


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Is it just sale your after or any swaps thanks


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

bloodpython22 said:


> Is it just sale your after or any swaps thanks


well wonted sale" but may swop! pm me whot ya got buddy! and no corn snakes pleasssssssssse!!:whistling2:


----------



## Supern3 (Oct 26, 2010)

Stunning, free bump


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

jonny cichla said:


> well wonted sale" but may swop! pm me whot ya got buddy! and no corn snakes pleasssssssssse!!:whistling2:


Pm sent buddy and dont worry no corn snakes lol


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Stunner isn't the word!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

Must have been a hard decision to sell on!


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

still available this stunning eastern gaboon viper!! he is a cracker! £200"


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

If i could sell them bits id have it in a shot mate


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

still available this stunner! will come gift wrapped!!


----------



## tallandy90 (Nov 28, 2010)

wish i had my licence now thats my dream snake stunning


----------



## shaun-sharky (Jan 2, 2010)

That is beyond gorgeous....:gasp:...........if only i had a dwa license........


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

all as i can say is WOW what a lovely snake


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

That is one truly stunning snake. Always always make a point of making their enclosure at the zoos my first point of call as I think they have amazing patterns and colours. One of my two all-time favourite snakes - the other being the GTP


----------



## boapugh (Jan 25, 2010)

amazing, why dont they do these with no venom ha.


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

Still for sale this guy! 
will say he"s just in the last 6 weeks come out of a none feeding period! 
normal for breeder size males at this time of year!
He"s eaten his last 2 rat feeds! 

sell this guy for £150 he"s a stunner!


----------



## mutleymagic (Nov 27, 2010)

Amazing colours - just looks like painted with real tree camo or similar!!!


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

Lovely looking snake, but to be honest i would be pooing myself everytime i got the gaboon out


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

tallandy90 said:


> wish i had my licence now thats my dream snake stunning


Me too! 
Damn a want a DWA.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

If I had a DWAL, I'd rip your hand off!


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

bump for this. am surprised it aint sold its gorgeous. c'mon peep's get out ur pennys


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

Can I photo copy some one elses and then buy it LOL, gabbys are one of the most beautiful snakes there is, but I also like vogals pit vipers the green is amazing.


----------



## WantButhidae (Feb 3, 2011)

hmm, pm i've always wanted a GV and I do have DWAL okay :2thumb:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

WantButhidae said:


> hmm, pm i've always wanted a GV and I do have DWAL okay :2thumb:


This is a quick warning to anyone looking to sell to "Wantbuthidae" he does not have a DWAL, he isnt even 18.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

LOL trust me we knew that before you had to tell us.....there are very few if any DWAL holders out there that are not known by another...if you get me.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

its a very nice snake, hope you sell him.

makes me want a dwa


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Beautiful snake and a price drop of £80 ........ bargain for someone I should have thought?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Im waiting for it to hit 100 then im going for it :lol2:


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

leecb0 said:


> Im waiting for it to hit 100 then im going for it :lol2:


Its sold.now


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

Yah sorry guys! its sold know!


----------

